# Ducks near pool



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

I need to keep ducks away from pool!! They have pond, but they continuously are coming over there, don’t want them in the pool, or their poop around it. Suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put up a fence.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yup - a fence is your only option, really. Is the pool closer than the pond?


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Karen said:


> Yup - a fence is your only option, really. Is the pool closer than the pond?


No. We have tried fences around deck, and it works because ceiling is just above fence, but I am afraid they will just fly over. Thanks!!


----------



## Meme the goat herder (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm new at all this goat business! Loving my new kids. Babies are 5 days old. Mama goat has not had any type of discharge, then suddenly she has bloody discharge. Should I be taking her to Vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to start your own thread. Sounds like normal discharge.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Do you have a pool cover? If so, I would always keep it closed unless you are swimming in it. Also: make all or mist of your feeding next to or in the pond. Give them lots of treats while they are in or by the pond, and they will associate it with treats, and may begin to prefer it. You can also put in a bunch of feeder fish, mosquito fish, minos, or water bugs. That may convince them to start staying there, cause they will have more food and entertainment. How big is your pond? Is it a lot smaller than the pool?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, cover it or if the ducks are tame, maybe clip the wings so they can't fly over the fence.


----------

